# [SOLVED] nct6775 - nie działa sensor wentylatora

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Od 2 tygodni walczę z sensorem wentylatora w płycie MSI H97.

Jest to `Nuvoton NCT6775`

wyjście z lm_sensors:

```

# sensors-detect revision 3.4.0+git_45ffa15cf02e63f70ff3b85c23e22dfbab7e8f9c

# System: MSI MS-7850 [1.0]

# Board: MSI H97 PC Mate(MS-7850)

# Kernel: 4.9.39-gentoo x86_64

# Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (6/60/3)

Running in automatic mode, default answers to all questions

are assumed.

Gentoo config file protection is active. Every file this program will

modify must be merged before the change will become active using

default Gentoo tools such as dispatch-conf, cfg-update, and etc-update.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): 

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 16h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Intel 5500/5520/X58 thermal sensor...                       No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               Yes

Found `Nuvoton NCT5532D/NCT6779D Super IO Sensors'          Success!

    (address 0xa00, driver `nct6775')

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): 

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): 

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): 

Found unknown SMBus adapter 8086:8ca2 at 0000:00:1f.3.

Sorry, no supported PCI bus adapters found.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at f000 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: saa7133[0] (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 6 at 1:00.0 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 7 at 1:00.0 (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 8 at 1:00.0 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 9 at 1:00.0 (i2c-7)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): 

Next adapter: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC (Rev. 3) (i2c-8)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: i2c-8-mux (chan_id 0) (i2c-9)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): 

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Driver `nct6775':

  * ISA bus, address 0xa00

    Chip `Nuvoton NCT5532D/NCT6779D Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `coretemp' (built-in):

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite '/etc/modules-load.d/lm_sensors.conf'? (yes/NO): 

Please create '/etc/modules-load.d/lm_sensors.conf' with the following content

to allow modules-load service to autoload modules on boot:

#----cut here----

# Generated by sensors-detect on Sat Jul 29 16:10:50 2017

nct6775

#----cut here----

Note: Please make sure the following modules are loaded when you

want to make use of your sensors:

  nct6775

```

Moduł nct 6775 się ładuje przy starcie systemu z lm_sensors.

Fragment konfiguracji jądra odpowiedzialny za Monitor Systemu:

```

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FTSTEUTATES is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_GPIO_FAN=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5500 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_POWR1220 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2990 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX31790 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7802 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7904 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PWM_FAN=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT15 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT3x is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHTC1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5627 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH5636 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA3221 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TC74 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

#

# ACPI drivers

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_WRITABLE_TRIPS is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_HISI_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_RCAR_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_IOSF_CORE=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set

#

# ACPI INT340X thermal drivers

#

CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL_REL=y

CONFIG_INT3406_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL=y

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 51335  12

bnep                   13085  2

ipt_MASQUERADE          1661  31

nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4     1929  1 ipt_MASQUERADE

xt_nat                  1977  38

iptable_nat             1897  1

nf_nat_ipv4             4519  1 iptable_nat

nf_nat                 11913  3 xt_nat,nf_nat_masquerade_ipv4,nf_nat_ipv4

xt_mac                  1219  3

xt_limit                1894  1

nf_log_ipv4             3797  1

nf_log_common           2794  1 nf_log_ipv4

xt_LOG                  1871  1

xt_TCPMSS               3180  1

nf_conntrack_ipv6       7651  2

nf_defrag_ipv6         24409  1 nf_conntrack_ipv6

xt_conntrack            3081  19

ip6table_mangle         1726  0

ip6table_filter         1647  1

ip6_tables             13176  2 ip6table_mangle,ip6table_filter

usb_wwan                7407  0

usbserial              29470  1 usb_wwan

huawei_cdc_ncm          2454  0

cdc_wdm                11173  1 huawei_cdc_ncm

cdc_ncm                20954  1 huawei_cdc_ncm

rc_terratec_slim_2      1204  0

snd_pcm_oss            33323  0

snd_mixer_oss          12491  1 snd_pcm_oss

vboxpci                11502  0

vboxnetadp             18054  0

vboxnetflt             15428  0

vboxdrv               325292  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt,vboxpci

nct6775                35956  0

saa7134_alsa           11678  1

tda1004x               12807  1

saa7134_dvb            25484  7

videobuf2_dvb           3558  1 saa7134_dvb

r8188eu               331964  0

cfg80211              217262  1 r8188eu

btusb                  30001  0

btrtl                   4960  1 btusb

btbcm                   5663  1 btusb

btintel                 6712  1 btusb

bluetooth             418395  43 btrtl,btintel,bnep,btbcm,rfcomm,btusb

rfkill                 13828  4 bluetooth,cfg80211

ir_nec_decoder          2577  0

e4000                  11097  1

rtl2832                14608  1

input_leds              2894  0

led_class               3858  1 input_leds

dvb_usb_rtl28xxu       22937  0

dvb_usb_v2             22976  1 dvb_usb_rtl28xxu

joydev                  8679  0

tda827x                 8542  2

tda8290                11585  1

tuner                  14090  1

nvidia_drm             29686  1

nvidia_modeset        805066  4 nvidia_drm

nvidia              12525927  71 nvidia_modeset

saa7134               141294  2 saa7134_alsa,saa7134_dvb

intel_rapl             13055  0

kvm_intel             160984  0

snd_virtuoso           31264  4

tveeprom               13369  1 saa7134

snd_oxygen_lib         26699  1 snd_virtuoso

videobuf2_dma_sg        6361  2 saa7134,saa7134_dvb

kvm                   290530  1 kvm_intel

snd_mpu401_uart         5123  1 snd_oxygen_lib

videobuf2_memops        1929  1 videobuf2_dma_sg

snd_rawmidi            17067  1 snd_mpu401_uart

videobuf2_v4l2          9395  2 saa7134,saa7134_dvb

irqbypass               2552  1 kvm

videobuf2_core         21271  3 saa7134,videobuf2_dvb,videobuf2_v4l2

snd_seq_device          3159  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                71343  4 snd_oxygen_lib,snd_pcm_oss,saa7134_alsa

snd_timer              17758  1 snd_pcm

xhci_pci                4766  0

xhci_hcd              135050  1 xhci_pci

```

dmesg |grep -i nct

```

[    0.773794] w83627hf_wdt: WDT driver for NCT6779 Super I/O chip initialising

[    8.478598] nct6775: Found NCT6779D or compatible chip at 0x4e:0xa00

```

w83627hf_wdt wkompilowany w jądro na stałe

Wszelka pomoc mile widziana   :Smile: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Wszystko działa jak należy, po prostu Arctic Cooler F9 ma osobny przewód z osobną wtyczką do sensora. Po połączeniu ich wszystko jest ok.

Dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem.

Pozdrawiam, 

nUmer

----------

